# Eintrag fstab zum mounten von nfs



## tim&struppi (31. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
ich bins mal wieder.
Das mounten eines Verzeichnisses von meinem anderen Computer geht über nfs mit dem Befehl: mount 192.168.100.1:/home/tim /home/tim/netz ohne Probleme.
Jedoch muß ich dies als root in der Konsole tun.

Gibt es einen Eintrag in der fstab, mit der ich das ganze einfach per Mausklick mounte.
Normal steht da ja z.B. /dev/sdb1 /mnt/memory auto,user,rw
Wie trage ich da nun eine IP von meinem anderen Rechner ein ?
Oder geht das nur über ein kleines Shellskript ?

Bis dann
Michael


----------



## Christian Fein (31. Dezember 2003)

192.168.1.1:/home/share    /mnt/server  nfs   defaults 0  0


----------



## tim&struppi (2. Januar 2004)

Hallo, 
klappt leider nicht ganz.

Trage ich nur die Zeile: 192.168.100.1:/home/tim /home/tim/netz
ein, kann ich im Desktop keine Verknüpfung anlegen ( So wie z.B. ein CD-Laufwerk )
Unter Geräte erscheint diese IP nicht.
Stelle ich ein  /  vor die Zeile, erkennt man zwar bei Geräte nun den IP-Eintrag, Linux meldet aber beim mounten, das er den Rechner nicht gefunden hat.
Muß noch was anderes vornedrann geschrieben werden ?

Gruß Michael


----------

